# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  سندريلا القطيف ..

## همس الصمت

*سندريلا القطيف ..* 

*تدخل زوجة الاب على سندريلا في الغرفه اللى فوق في السطح اللى تنام فيها*


*.زوجةالاب : انتينه يا حجيه يا سندرلوه انتى يا بت يا مقصوفة الرقبه >>قلبت مصريه ههههههه* 

*قومى فزي مصيبه صابتش.* 
*سندريلا : ويش تبغي مرت ابويي خليني انام خمسه دقايق حرام عليش* 

*زوجةالاب: قومى يا سوادت الويه حرمت عليش عيشتش قومى قامت قيامتش* 
*.وصحيت سندريلا وهى تتأفأف ونعسانه حدها ومو شايفه جدامها* 
*.زوجة الاب : يـالله قومي اكنسـى وامسحى على ما نيجي* 
*.سندريلا : شيه وين رايحين ومتكشخين حد الدعسه كده وكل واحده مسويه نيو لوك*
*.*
*زوجةالاب : رايحين حفله الامييير اللى بيختار واحده عشان يتزوجها* 
*سندريلا : خدونى وياكم ابي اروح مرت ابويي تكفيي بليز؟* 
*زوجة الاب : ويش بليز دى.؟ابليس يركبش انشالله قولي امين وبتروحى ويانا شيفه بلبسش اللي يفشل ده*
*,ابغى ارجع الاقي البيت بيبرق ويلمع سمعتين لو لا؟* 
*.ومشيت زوجةالاب وبناتهاالخمسة وقعدت سندريلا تصيح وتنتف شعرها* 
*وفجــأه طلعتلها الســاحره من الفرن* 
*الساحره : ويش فيش يا سندريلا*
*سندريلا : انتينه مين ؟؟؟*
*الساحره : اني الساحره شيه قاعده تستعبطي تسوي روحش ماتدري يالنحيسه.واني في كل قصصش اطلعلش والا تحبي الاستعباط.?* 

*سندريلا : ساحره !!!* 
*الساحره* *: ايه طبعا ساحره انتين شايفتني طالعه الش منالفرن ؟؟؟ يعني ساحره ولا مو ساحره ، المهم قوليلي ليش تصيحي وقاعده تنتفي في شعرش؟* 
*سندريلا : كان نفسى اروح وياهم حفله الامير يقولو بيجيبو شعبان عبدالرحيم , بس لبسى مقطع وجوالي مافيه شحن ولابسه انعال زنوبه*
*الساحره : ولا يهمش* 
*وطلعت الساحرة من جيبها جوالها n76 ابو كاميرا وطلبت مشغل ام محمد الزاير عشان يتأجرو فستان وجزمه اخر موديل لسندريلا.*
*فرحت سندريلا ولبست وحطت الايشادو و الجليتر ورشت عطر قوتشي الجديد* 
*بس الساحره قالتلها : الش للساعه 12 لازم ترجعى والوقت كالحبل انلم تقطعيه ربطك ......*
*وحطي في بالش اني ساحره صعيديه وماعندي بنات تتأخر برا* 
*ولو اتأخرتى بترجعي زى ما كنتى بلبسش القديم وسط الناس يامعفنة يا بيئه*  
*.سندريلا :اوكي اوكي اما ساحره زبالة قطيعه تقطعش يامال الزغنبوط انشالله* 

*.سندريلا نزلت من البيت لقت الساحره مجهزة سياره لومينا منزلة أرض أرض وتظليل كاتم اخر موديل وبعدين ركبت سندريلا اللومينا وراحت القصر* 
*.ولفت جمــالها كل اللى موجودين و اول ما عين الامير وقعت عليها راح وطلب يرقص معاها و وافقــت واعجب فيها .* 

*وبعد ثواني :ترررررررررن ترررررررررررن*
*سندريلا : دي الساحره مسويه اليي ميس كول .. ياعلي الساعه 12 اتأخرت؟* 
*وقامت طلعت تركض ..الا تتدربح في خروف مار ... (الا طبجة الجوتي طاحت من رجلها.).* 
*الخروف: عمى يعميش انشالله ماتشوفي لو هالعيون المبققه بس منضر كدي؟* 
*المهم الامير المعجب شاف الجزمه و خدها و نادى للوزير* 
*الامير : ياوزير وائل* 
*وائل : امرك مولاي.*
*الامير : خد الجزمه هذي اسحبلي صورتها اسكانر*
*و نزل صورتها فى كل الجرايد و ع الويب سايت وفي منتدى الشواف وعلى قناة ام بي سي فور*  
*واكتب الى صاحبة هذه الجزمه التوجهه للقصـر الملكــي فوراااااااااا.* 
*بنات واااااااااايد راحو و يا سبحان الله .الجزمه ماجت على مقاس حد فيهم (االا يعنى سندريلا مقاس رجلها رجل معزه)*
*.المهم بالصدفه سندريلا شافت الاعلان اللي عن طبجة الجوتي على ام بى سى فور وقت ماهيه تشاهد مسلسل نور.*
*وقامت رايحه ركيض عالقصرواتزوجت الامير من ورا ابوه.* 
*وعاشو فى تبات ونبات بس ماخلفو صبيان وبنات لان كان شرط الامير ان مافيه اولاد قبل 3 سنين من الزواج*
_________________


وصلني عبر الايميل ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
قصه حلوه مررررررررررره ههههههه
اهم شيء في النهايه اتزوجو
يسلمو غناتي 
ربي يعطيك العافيه
لاعدمنااا جديدك
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه 
قصه حلوه مرررررررره هههه
اهم شيء في النهايه اتزوجو
يسلمو غناتي 
ربي يعطيك العافيه 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن 
لاعدمناااا جديدك

----------


## سجينة الآهات

ههههههههههههههههههههههه تجنن القصة 
يعطيك مليون عافية على طرحها
لا عدمنا جديدك المتألق
تحياتي

----------


## ياجرح

iههههههههههههههه


يسلمووووو

قصة عجيبة

----------


## همس الصمت

> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> قصه حلوه مررررررررررره ههههههه
> اهم شيء في النهايه اتزوجو
> يسلمو غناتي 
> ربي يعطيك العافيه
> لاعدمنااا جديدك
> دمتي بحفظ الرحمن



 
*الاحلى هو تعطيرك لصفحتي*
*دموع*
*يسلمك ربي ان شاء الله*
*والله يدوم الفرح ان شاء الله ..*
*دمتي بخير ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه تجنن القصة 
> يعطيك مليون عافية على طرحها
> لا عدمنا جديدك المتألق
> تحياتي



 
*الله يعافيك خيتي*

*ودوم هالضحكة ان شاء الله*

*لاعدمتك خيتي ..*
*دمتي بخير ...*

----------


## همس الصمت

> iههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يسلمووووو
> 
> قصة عجيبة



 
*يسلم قلبك وقلب غاليك خيتي*
*يعطيك العافيه على التشريف*
*دمتي بود ..*

----------


## صمته جرحني

هههههههههههههههههههه

تسلمين غلاتوا عالقصة جد روعة 

لاعدمناكم يارب 

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*هههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوه مره*
*يعطيك العافية خيتي الغالية همووووووووووووسة*
*موفقة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عنيده

هههههههههههههههههه 



حلوووه .. 


ورمنسيه وايد ههههههههههه



يسلموو

----------


## همس الصمت

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تسلمين غلاتوا عالقصة جد روعة 
> 
> لاعدمناكم يارب 
> 
> تحياتي



*يسلم قلبك وقلب غاليك يارب*
*يسلمووووووووووا على المرور العطر ..*
*دمتي بخير ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوه مره*
> *يعطيك العافية خيتي الغالية همووووووووووووسة*
> *موفقة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> 
> *..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*



 
*الله يفرح قلبك دمعة*
*ويسعدك دوم يارب*
*الف شكر لك دموع لهذا التشريف العطر..*
*دمتي بود ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> هههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> 
> 
> حلوووه .. 
> 
> 
> ورمنسيه وايد ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



 
*الله يحلي ايامك دوم*
*ويدوم الفرح ان شاء الله*
*يسلمووووووووووا على المرور العطر ..*
*دمتي بكل خير عزيزتي ..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*هههههههههههههههههههه*


*بصراحة روعة أحلى قصة قرأتها لسندريلا* 

*تسلمين وبانتظار جديدك*

----------


## همس الصمت

*ورد الياسمين*
*يسلم قلبك وقلب غاليك*
*الف شكر لتعطير صفحتي بهذا المرور العطر ..*
*دمتي بخير ...*

----------

